# Random shutdown on power supply help :(



## ayellan (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey I can't seem to find help on this problem and I turn to you guys for support.

I own a Toshiba Qosmio x505-q890 and I love it except for one problem. It shuts down randomly when playing games (graphics heavy games) or using other media that uses the graphics card (HD videos / editing). At first I thought that this was an overheating problem but I wasn't even close.

Recently, I noticed that this problem only happens when my laptop is connected to the power supply. I leave it connected most of the time because my performance is enhanced while on the power supply. I never experienced this "random shutdown" while running on battery but my performance is hindered.

My graphics card is a NVIDA GeForce GTS 360M. 
I'm on Windows 7 64-bit.

Is this is surging problem? Can anyone please provide steps or help on how to go about fixing this problem. Thank you guys so much.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Are you sure you are not overheating? What are your temps. Even when running on the power you have your battery as a back up. What you are describing sounds like it will not overheat at the decreased performance level but when plugged in running at max performance it does overheat.


----------



## ayellan (Nov 15, 2010)

Sorry I'm not very good at describing. My temps usually never surpass 60c while on the power supply (gaming). 
Another example I have of it shutting down is when I try to run an uploaded video through Windows Media Player and my laptop shuts down almost immediately. This only happens when I am plugged in but when I'm not, I can play the video.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Remove the battery, run on A/C power and see if the problem persists.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Download this http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html and post your temps, maybe your video card is overheating?Try changing the power settings to power saver while plugged in and see if you still shut down.


----------



## ayellan (Nov 15, 2010)

Okay so I tried playing a video on Power Saver mode while on A/C power and thankfully it works! The shutting down did not occur.
I tried running a video on High Performance settings with the battery removed while on A/C power and my laptop still shut down.
Here are my temps while on Power Saver mode and on A/C power with a video running in the background.

Hardware Monitors
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hardware monitor ACPI
Temperature 0 58°C (136°F) [0xCF0] (THRM)

Hardware monitor Intel Core i7 820QM
Power 0 13.78 W (Processor)
Temperature 0 56°C (132°F) [0x2C] (Core #0)
Temperature 1 56°C (132°F) [0x2C] (Core #1)
Temperature 2 59°C (138°F) [0x29] (Core #2)
Temperature 3 55°C (131°F) [0x2D] (Core #3)

Hardware monitor NVIDIA GeForce GTS 360M
Temperature 0 38°C (100°F) (GPU Core)

Hardware monitor Hitachi HTS725050A9A
Temperature 0 36°C (96°F) [0x24] (Assembly)

Hardware monitor TOSHIBA THNS064GG2BB
Temperature 0 34°C (93°F) [0x22] (Assembly)

Hardware monitor Battery 1
Voltage 0 12.57 Volts [0x3119] (Current Voltage)
Capacity 0 100544 mWh [0x188C0] (Designed Capacity)
Capacity 1 79002 mWh [0x1349A] (Full Charge Capacity)
 Capacity 2 79002 mWh [0x1349A] (Current Capacity)
Level 0 21 pc [0x4E] (Wear Level)
Level 1 100 pc [0x64] (Charge Level)


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Have you cleaned your computers heat sinks for dust lately?
Also go into advanced power options for high performance and make sure cooling is set to active not passive. 
Heres how you get there (i don't have this option on my desktop)


----------



## ayellan (Nov 15, 2010)

Mmm I don't have a cooling passive option, but it's set to maximum instead of minimum. Also this laptop is pretty new and I have used compressed air to clean out my vents just in case the problem was dust. I'm not sure if that's enough.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Tr running this and monitoring the temps until it turns off http://www.overclock.net/downloads/138142-orthos.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

ayellan said:


> Okay so I tried playing a video on Power Saver mode while on A/C power and thankfully it works! The shutting down did not occur.
> I tried running a video on High Performance settings with the battery removed while on A/C power and my laptop still shut down.





It would appear the problem is with the AC adapter.


----------



## ayellan (Nov 15, 2010)

> It would appear the problem is with the AC adapter.


I was assuming the same thing. Would you happen to know how to go about fixing the problem or would I have to contact Toshiba directly and let them know that I have a faulty A/C adapter?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Things like that you don't fix you just get another. However if still under warranty they should replace it for you.


----------

